# Blown Head Gasket



## FieldDawg (Jul 16, 2005)

Will this cause your car not to start. A little history behind this. At first the car would not start. I took it to the dealership and they said it was Cat. converter. I had that replaced and the car went two or three days and started up everytime. Then I ran to store and came out and the car would not start. took it back to dealer. I had a speed pass on my key chain. They told me that speed pass was over riding the ignition switch. They ran some test and car started. The next morning, my wife tried to start the car and would not start. back to dealer we went and then told me that my head gasket was blown. Some one please provide some insight, if had this problem


----------



## JPGva (Jul 12, 2005)

*Suggest replacing starter*

In February, I had to replace the starter on the car for reasons similar to what your describe - randomly the car would not start, particularly on cold days. The dealership was the one that recommended it when I took the car in for 60K service. I was told this a common problem with the new body styly altimas. By the way, if you take your car in for 60 service and they flush the cooling system, make sure they follow the new TSB for flushing the 2002+ Altimas. The dealership that performed my service did not and had to replace the radiator and eventually replaced the head gasket b/c the car over heated. Now my engine won't hold power and I have been told I need a new engine (see my recent thread post). Hope that helps.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Bogus Dealer*

Sounds like you need to get advice from a different dealer!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------

